# In Need of a 824 Powershift Axle



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys (especially PS93) - 

Anyone have a lead on Toro part number 63-2111 axle? I'm attempting to remove the heavily rusted wheels from the axle and have come to the conclusion that I may have to sacrifice the axle to be able to get the wheel into a press or drill press to liberate the two pieces from each other. The axle is NLA and there are currently none on eBay, so I thought I'd try here first.

I have the ability to make one from 7/8" round bar and weld the gear onto it for probably in the range of $35 or so, so not looking to spend any more than that on a used one.

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

threeputtpar said:


> Hey guys (especially PS93) -
> 
> Anyone have a lead on Toro part number 63-2111 axle? I'm attempting to remove the heavily rusted wheels from the axle and have come to the conclusion that I may have to sacrifice the axle to be able to get the wheel into a press or drill press to liberate the two pieces from each other. The axle is NLA and there are currently none on eBay, so I thought I'd try here first.
> 
> ...


hey guess what i got 1. it came off THE MASTER PIECE.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you PM me some more details? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If PS93's doesn't solve your problem you'll likely need to look used or build it as a new one is $100 + if you can find it in stock.

632111 Snowblower Parts from RepairClinic.com

Ebay or Craigslist. Ebay had one for $35 shipped


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes, that is the one that I was basing my potential price range on. I really should have bought it back in January when it was available and I came across it. I'm kicking myself for not pulling the trigger.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

even buying used shipping it is going to cost as much or more than the part. I just shipped my friend a motorcycle rain suit that I don't wear and only wore once. I paid $49 a few years ago for it and it cost $35 for me to ship it to him


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I think I've just decided to make my own out of 7/8" round bar. I contacted the one that was on eBay, and the auction was ended because it was sold locally.

PS93, if the one you have is from your 828 I don't think it would have worked as it's a different part number and I don't know what the difference would be. I think maybe the gear is bigger than the one for 24" machines. Thanks anyway.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

threeputtpar said:


> I think I've just decided to make my own out of 7/8" round bar. I contacted the one that was on eBay, and the auction was ended because it was sold locally.
> 
> PS93, if the one you have is from your 828 I don't think it would have worked as it's a different part number and I don't know what the difference would be. I think maybe the gear is bigger than the one for 24" machines. Thanks anyway.


 YOU would have to get the other chain for the 1 i have. other wise i can rattle fibersport's cage and see if he still has his.:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

To close out this thread, I've completed the destruction of the original shaft by chopping it in pieces and drilling out the center of the gear. I had to bring the wheels into work and have the maintenance crew bore them out for me as the drill press I have available would have been too much work.

I fabbed up a new length of 7/8" bar and marked and drilled the holes for the wheels and the roll pins that keep it centered. Now I just need to weld/epoxy the gear back on and paint it black to prevent rust.


----------

